# Jim Fletcher fletch hook.



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

x-it said:


> Just wanted to give a thumbs up for this release. I picked one up last nite. No creep trigger really adjustable and comfortable. Most important no creep.


I just picked one up myself. I originally bought or tru ball SS. I then bought the fletch hook. I like the fletch hook a little better. everything you said and it just seems to release cleaner and smoother. I also like the knurled sleeve and where it is positioned not too far forward where you feel like you reaching for it.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Timbow2 said:


> I just picked one up myself. I originally bought or tru ball SS. I then bought the fletch hook. I like the fletch hook a little better. everything you said and it just seems to release cleaner and smoother. I also like the knurled sleeve and where it is positioned not too far forward where you feel like you reaching for it.


Ya you can have two different triggers just take the sleeve off and you have a smooth trigger post. For the money you cant beat this release.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I like mine. It serves as a back up to my Carter Quickie 2 + mainly, but I do hunt with it from time to time. Best index finger release Fletcher has put out to date IMHO in a no travel trigger. The big hook is very nice and easy to operate for D-loops as well.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

CHAMPION2 said:


> I like mine. It serves as a back up to my Carter Quickie 2 + mainly, but I do hunt with it from time to time. Best index finger release Fletcher has put out to date IMHO in a no travel trigger. The big hook is very nice and easy to operate for D-loops as well.


 I can see the big hook having less ware on a loop too.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys....I just ordered one today.. can't wait to try it out..


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> Thanks for the info guys....I just ordered one today.. can't wait to try it out..


You will be pleased. I do like the big hook and to adjust the trigger is easy right on the outside of the head thats nice.


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

I agree. This is a great release. The roller sear is sweet.


----------

